# CC Gold Coast Body Kits on sale.......Free shipping



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

*UPDATE 08/29/2013

I will be able to order side skirts and trunk spoilers only. I am trying to finalize the window, but this will probably only be open for a week or so. If you are interested, do not wait. 
Prices are:

Sides $577.50
Rear Spoiler $352.50


* 

*Effective today, August 23, 2013....VW has discontinued the painted pieces for the CC. Sorry, but will no longer be able to offer this pricing any longer. We will be able to get primered pieces. *
*Any orders placed prior to today will be filled!!*

Free shipping on all CC Gold Coast parts. Front, sides and rear hatch spoilers, in color! Free shipping within the Continental U.S.
25% Discount still applies. Lead time is approximately two weeks, as the parts are painted on demand.


----------



## jeff080 (Jun 9, 2012)

I searched but can't find it, how much on the sides and front? Separately please. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

jeff080 said:


> I searched but can't find it, how much on the sides and front? Separately please. Thanks.


$525.00 for the front
$577.50 for the sides


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> $525.00 for the front
> $577.50 for the sides


so is it 25% off of this price?

If so then its gonna be hard to resist not getting this for my wife's CC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

pandavw86 said:


> so is it 25% off of this price?
> 
> If so then its gonna be hard to resist not getting this for my wife's CC


 bump! Interested...  

and i got grey cc, was wondering where to find color code to make sure thats correct one? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

pandavw86 said:


> so is it 25% off of this price?
> 
> If so then its gonna be hard to resist not getting this for my wife's CC


 That is what we are selling them for, which reflects 25% off of the retail price.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> bump! Interested...
> 
> and i got grey cc, was wondering where to find color code to make sure thats correct one? thanks


 I can verify color with the VIN. There may be a tag in the spare tire area also. It will be a 4 digit code, for example LY3D, which is Tornado Red.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm going to try to check on it tonite, if I forge, I will PM my vin tomorw  

and you said it takes two weeks to receive those, right?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> $525.00 for the front
> $577.50 for the sides


 That's a really good deal, especially with the free shipping. I paid $8 more for mine shipped from another dealer. Hopefully prices won't go up in the spring. I'll be picking up the front lip then.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Will the sides fit the 13? Also, how much for the rear lip? Candy white


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Will the sides fit the 13?


 Almost positive they do. VW had a 13 with the sides and rear lip spoiler at Waterfest. 

*Found a pic


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> I'm going to try to check on it tonite, if I forge, I will PM my vin tomorw
> 
> and you said it takes two weeks to receive those, right?


 Normal lead time is 2 weeks. The parts are painted as the orders come in by the company that paints the parts for VW. It is quicker sometimes, but 2 weeks is normal.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

MrMcCoy said:


> Will the sides fit the 13? Also, how much for the rear lip? Candy white
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes, the sides do fit the 2013 models. $352.50 for the rear lip spoiler on the trunk.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just ordered!  

Bump for great service and quick responce!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Just ordered!
> 
> Bump for great service and quick responce!:beer:


 Thanks for the order!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the recent orders!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> Almost positive they do. VW had a 13 with the sides and rear lip spoiler at Waterfest.
> 
> *Found a pic


Damn....wish there was a side shot to see how the sides look (with no lip) on a '13!!

Can you find on?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

my skirts are still "IN POCESS"  its been exectly 14 days since i ordered them, cant wait to get them....

btw, if i order front lip, is it possible to have that middle lower center part of the lip painted black? since the shop is paining them from scratch?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Damn....wish there was a side shot to see how the sides look (with no lip) on a '13!!
> 
> Can you find on?


Sorry, that was the only one I could find. I thought it looked pretty good. VW must've too because they wouldn't have brought it to Waterfest if it didn't look good. Wonder if when the 13 R-lines come out if the only difference will be the front lip.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> Sorry, that was the only one I could find. I thought it looked pretty good. VW must've too because they wouldn't have brought it to Waterfest if it didn't look good. Wonder if when the 13 R-lines come out if the only difference will be the front lip.


Ah well....thanks anyways.
But you're right....it had to look okay I would assume

I didn't need to spend $600 on skirts *AGAIN* anyways, LOL :banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump! 3 weeks n no sideskirts or updates on status....


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Bump! 3 weeks n no sideskirts or updates on status....


 Patience, grasshopper. I believe that they are painted in California and then shipped to the VW dealer that you ordered them through (Keffer in NC). Then, Keffer has to ship them to you. Can remember exactly how long it took to get mine but 2-3 weeks sounds about right.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cali? wow What a travelling skirts ) well i had no details on anything, but you made it a little clear.... I paid money n waiting... kind of makes me think they got lost or smth (was said that average wait 2 weeks if I'm not mistaken).... 3 weeks w no upgrades on status...not cool


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I was in that same boat....ordered mine thru Checkered FlagVW (in April) and kept asking him for a tracking number. 

Never heard back from him and then the side skirts showed up one day. 
Just have some patience :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was in that same boat....ordered mine thru Checkered FlagVW (in April) and kept asking him for a tracking number.
> 
> Never heard back from him and then the side skirts showed up one day.
> Just have some patience :thumbup:


 Yeah no tracking or any info  
and yeah, same thing happeded to me! Got to work - sideskits arrived


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry for any confusion on these. Because they are painted by a third party for VW, we don't always get accurate tracking info. The two week estimate is usually pretty accurate. Glad you got them, looking forward to seeing them installed.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yea, Im all happy.. hope to put them on tomorrow  

if I order front lip, is it possible to have that middle lower center part of the lip painted black? since the shop is paining them from scratch?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Yea, Im all happy.. hope to put them on tomorrow
> 
> if I order front lip, is it possible to have that middle lower center part of the lip painted black? since the shop is paining them from scratch?


 Sorry, but they will only do one color on them.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Alrite, thanks  good to know


----------



## darks (Jan 10, 2012)

Any chance of getting front lip / side skirts sent to Australia?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

darks said:


> Any chance of getting front lip / side skirts sent to Australia?


Not directly. I had a customer a few years ago arrange to have them shipped to an exporter in California who then delivered them to Australia.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

shipping to Canada ok?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

fizz215 said:


> shipping to Canada ok?


We can ship to Canada, but we are unable to offer the free shipping to Canada.


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We can ship to Canada, but we are unable to offer the free shipping to Canada.


can I get a quote for the front, sides, and rear spoiler, all shipped to Calgary Alberta? thanks


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

I PM'd you to order side skirts for a 12'. Please call when you can to place the order. Thank you, kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

fizz215 said:


> can I get a quote for the front, sides, and rear spoiler, all shipped to Calgary Alberta? thanks


Need your Postal Code, rough numbers will be about $140 with UPS.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> I PM'd you to order side skirts for a 12'. Please call when you can to place the order. Thank you, kevin


Good talking with you, let me know if I can help you.


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Need your Postal Code, rough numbers will be about $140 with UPS.


postal code is T2G 5T7

let me know what kind of deal we can work out for the entire package... spoiler, sides, front, and shipping to Alberta.

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I want additional $25 off the front lip :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> I want additional $25 off the front lip :laugh:


Man, I am already giving this away with 25% off and free shipping!....:what:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Man, I am already giving this away with 25% off and free shipping!....:what:


Its never enough ) 

I was joking..... Love the deal n debating if i shld get lip now or for spring


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hey BuD, If i want to get primed front lip, is it free shipping as well? comes with all installation materials that needed?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> hey BuD, If i want to get primed front lip, is it free shipping as well? comes with all installation materials that needed?


Free shipping does not apply to the primered parts. The spoiler comes with all the hardware but they do not include the adhesive that is also used.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Free shipping does not apply to the primered parts. The spoiler comes with all the hardware but they do not include the adhesive that is also used.


Adhesive, its just double sided 3M tape? I wld guess

do you have it in stock? how long it takes to ship to 60631?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bump! waiting for the answer and ready to order!


----------



## mtakako (Sep 19, 2011)

Can I get a quote for front spoiler and sides to postal code T5Z3Y4 , canada


----------



## Curt941 (Feb 28, 2008)

Are these available in Urano Grey?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Adhesive, its just double sided 3M tape? I wld guess
> 
> do you have it in stock? how long it takes to ship to 60631?


you also need the adhesive kit stock# 000071785A
cost about $34,75


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> you also need the adhesive kit stock# 000071785A
> cost about $34,75


Adhesive frm autozone wouldn't do the trick?

34 bux seems too much.....


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Adhesive frm autozone wouldn't do the trick?
> 
> 34 bux seems too much.....


if your spending $500 on a lip, whats another $35?
am sure you could use another alternative adhesive.
what ever makes you happy..just saying you need
more than two sided tape.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I will keep that in mind... Thank you for the hint... Going to check with the dealership IF they got it.

http://www.kunzmann.de/shop/en/tuning-styling-vw-golf-5-v-volkswagen-p1-adhesive-kit.htm

Thats one?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm very disappointed and frustrated. It has been two weeks and I have never received my lip or tracking info that you promised on Nov 29th. I have never experienced anything like that, even e-bay members send tracking info or keep posted on the situation around the item. I think is unacceptable. Let me know asap about this unpleasant situation and where we at.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> I'm very disappointed and frustrated. It has been two weeks and I have never received my lip or tracking info that you promised on Nov 29th. I have never experienced anything like that, even e-bay members send tracking info or keep posted on the situation around the item. I think is unacceptable. Let me know asap about this unpleasant situation and where we at.


 I replied earlier to your email and I do apologize for the delay. Just like the side skirts you ordered previously, these parts are handled by a third party company and I do not get the same updates as a part coming directly from one of my warehouses. I was told last week the part was going to ship on Friday and I would receive a tracking number. That did not happen and I failed to update you. I do apologize. I am trying to get comfirmation of shipment today, and as soon as I have the information, I will let you know. Once again, I do aplogize for the delay.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Curt941 said:


> Are these available in Urano Grey?


 Yes they are


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

mtakako said:


> Can I get a quote for front spoiler and sides to postal code T5Z3Y4 , canada


 Shipping is the challenge. We will have to ship UPS, so there will be Customs and Brokerage fees on your end as well. Shipping with UPS for the three pieces will be almost $180.00. The parts will be:

Front $525.00
Sides $577.50
Trunk Spoiler $352.50


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I replied earlier to your email and I do apologize for the delay. Just like the side skirts you ordered previously, these parts are handled by a third party company and I do not get the same updates as a part coming directly from one of my warehouses. I was told last week the part was going to ship on Friday and I would receive a tracking number. That did not happen and I failed to update you. I do apologize. I am trying to get comfirmation of shipment today, and as soon as I have the information, I will let you know. Once again, I do aplogize for the delay.


 Its okey, happens... Im just lil mad cz I didn't get what I expected when got to work...


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

So I guess what adhesive do you suggest using.. I don't want to wait another 2 weeks to have it shipped over. Any alternatives?


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Just ordered front lip and skirts. I cant wait for this to become a reality!


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

Just got my set of skirts and front lip. A++ paint job, material feels sturdy and durable. Haven't mounted them yet so I don't know how hard it would be to pop them in and get the alignment right. 

PS: I know it takes 2-3 weeks to get them because of complicated logistics between KefferVW, Painting vendor, and final customer, but it is totally worth it.

Thanks [email protected]! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

gooberbora said:


> Just ordered front lip and skirts. I cant wait for this to become a reality!


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Bud, 

what's your pricing on a complete kit painted with LC9X paint code, shipped to 60140?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Bud,
> 
> what's your pricing on a complete kit painted with LC9X paint code, shipped to 60140?


 Finally


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Bud,
> 
> what's your pricing on a complete kit painted with LC9X paint code, shipped to 60140?


 Front $525.00
Sides $577.50
Trunk Spoiler $352.50

Free shipping on the painted pieces within the Continental U.S. Also, the normal lead time on these is about two weeks.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Other Dealer that posts here informed us about VWoA discontinuing Active accessories program as of April 30th. 2013.
Does this mean Gold Cast Body kit will go to its MSRP price and you wont be able to sell them at current price?


Thanks


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Other Dealer that posts here informed us about VWoA discontinuing Active accessories program as of April 30th. 2013.
> Does this mean Gold Cast Body kit will go to its MSRP price and you wont be able to sell them at current price?
> 
> 
> Thanks


X2! Let is know if this is the case because i'll be ordering mine before that of so


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Other Dealer that posts here informed us about VWoA discontinuing Active accessories program as of April 30th. 2013.
> Does this mean Gold Cast Body kit will go to its MSRP price and you wont be able to sell them at current price?
> 
> 
> Thanks


VWoA is ending an internal program called Activate. It has no effect on how we sell parts or for what price. Unless VW changes the prices, I will not change my pricing.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> VWoA is ending an internal program called Activate. It has no effect on how we sell parts or for what price. Unless VW changes the prices, I will not change my pricing.


fuuuu that's relieve, i was scared that we will have to pay MSRP prices


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> VWoA is ending an internal program called Activate. It has no effect on how we sell parts or for what price. Unless VW changes the prices, I will not change my pricing.


Good to know!
Thanks for the good news/update :thumbup:

PM'd you again btw


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

I read the side skirts fit the 2013 CC. What about the front bumper and rear spoiler?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

CorradoCabCC said:


> I read the side skirts fit the 2013 CC. What about the front bumper and rear spoiler?


 Side skirts and trunk spoiler fit, the front spoiler does not.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Are these in stock ready to ship?


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Side skirts and trunk spoiler fit, the front spoiler does not.


 Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

poopie said:


> Are these in stock ready to ship?


 No, we order as needed and they are painted as needed, so the normal lead time is approximately two weeks.


----------



## glenclements (May 2, 2012)

*i have this color-live in Charlotte whats the price to deliver*

Living in Charlotte have the 2009 VW CC 2.0 not sure the name of the color but can find it would prefer to buy it painted..

Glen


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

glenclements said:


> Living in Charlotte have the 2009 VW CC 2.0 not sure the name of the color but can find it would prefer to buy it painted..
> 
> Glen


We can determine the color from your VIN. Lead time is approx two weeks for the painted pieces.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

I just ordered front lip. Can't wait


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> I just ordered front lip. Can't wait


Let me knw whn u be installin it!  i need to redo mine n use adhesive, maybe we cld do it together! 3M tape in November was a bad idea


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Will the front fit on a 2013 Sport Plus?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Merciless said:


> Will the front fit on a 2013 Sport Plus?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I had asked that question already. Front doesn't. Only the sides and rear.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> VWoA is ending an internal program called Activate. It has no effect on how we sell parts or for what price. Unless VW changes the prices, I will not change my pricing.


Had I known, I would have ordered the roof base bars and bike attachment from you guys instead of from Douglas VW in NJ. They had a thread regarding special pricing for all VW accessories that will go up after April, which I'm guessing is this Activate program?


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Let me knw whn u be installin it!  i need to redo mine n use adhesive, maybe we cld do it together! 3M tape in November was a bad idea


Ya~!  I will be getting mine in 2 weeks.. I was gonna do it with 3m tape... it doesn't hold well??


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Ya~!  I will be getting mine in 2 weeks.. I was gonna do it with 3m tape... it doesn't hold well??


I did mine w Peter n used 3M.. did in November... disaster! Coming off eveywhere... I need to glue mine...


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> I did mine w Peter n used 3M.. did in November... disaster! Coming off eveywhere... I need to glue mine...


Dang... what did peter use?? wonder if his is holding or not.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

If you guys need the glue/adhesive....I have a brand new big unused tube of it :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> Dang... what did peter use?? wonder if his is holding or not.


His is good... he did it in May lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you guys need the glue/adhesive....I have a brand new big unused tube of it :thumbup:


Thanks Dan, i got two tubes of that as well...!


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> His is good... he did it in May lol


lol.. I will be getting mine in 2 weeks.. I will let you know once I get it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

tellonr said:


> lol.. I will be getting mine in 2 weeks.. I will let you know once I get it.


Sure thing, man


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Can you PM me info on how to pay for a front lip & side skirts


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I went to the website and placed an order for the Front Valance & Side skirts. Can someone tell me who has ordered here if the kits sold are complete, or do you need to buy extra parts? 

After I placed the order, I decided to actually read the listing which says 

http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/in...ction=accessories&siteid=216177&catalogid=200 

Some pictures may show additional accessory components, and vehicle accessories, plus custom finishes. All these items and finishes are sold separately at additional cost. 
Part number for replacement jack covers including strap: 
Left Front: 3C8-853-247-GRU 
Right Front:3C8-853-248-GRU 
Left Rear: 3C8-853-435-GRU 
Right Rear: 3C8-853-436-GRU 
Each sold separately at additional cost.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^ 
*Everything* is included except the adhesive needed for the front lip....you have to buy that seperately.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I will be ordering very soon! Hopefully this sale is still going on!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Placed my order today!!! I wonder if this is easy enough for me to install or should I pay someone? I'm a novice VW owner and novice DIY car guy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the recent orders. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tonym999 (Jun 5, 2013)

*side skirt square inserts for a 2009 VW CC*

the square plugs from my side skirt (one on each side) has popped out. I''m looking for replacements. Any ideas?


----------



## tonym999 (Jun 5, 2013)

*2009 CC side skirt*

i need two square caps that popped out of my side skirt. One on each side. Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

tonym999 said:


> i need two square caps that popped out of my side skirt. One on each side. Any ideas?


They are available as primed pieces, you would have to have them painted.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Are these still available?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I dunno I PMed them the other day and got no response.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just call him... I got whole kit from Bud:thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Just call him... I got whole kit from Bud:thumbup:


They are the cheapest other than Ebay which don;t come painted for the most part.
I called, they said just to order from their website.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

S WORD said:


> They are the cheapest other than Ebay which don;t come painted for the most part.
> I called, they said just to order from their website.


Thats what i did bro. u just select local pickup but they still ship it


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Ordered


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Ordered


Just the sides, or the front & sides?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just the sides, or the front & sides?


Stealing from you Dan. Just sides.

Front bumper is too low for ride height I will be at. First run it'll rip off somewhere.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> Stealing from you Dan. Just sides.
> 
> Front bumper is too low for ride height I will be at. First run it'll rip off somewhere.


I AM TEMPTED AS WELL....just for the sides... :vampire:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> Stealing from you Dan. Just sides.
> 
> Front bumper is too low for ride height I will be at. First run it'll rip off somewhere.


That's what I thought, but was just asking


----------



## dubcc14 (Jul 26, 2013)

Can I ask a question with the gold coast side skirts? When you install the new sideskirts do you remove the original skirts? Or do you mount it on the original? Thanks


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

dubcc14 said:


> Can I ask a question with the gold coast side skirts? When you install the new sideskirts do you remove the original skirts? Or do you mount it on the original? Thanks


you need to remove them, this is a PITA. It was not easy to get the old clips to pop out.


----------



## dubcc14 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Did you do the install yourself? Has anybody posted a DIY on the installation of the Gold Coast Kit?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I did it myself with the car on flat ground, and I should have had an extra hand when doing it. I did kind of mess up on my first side I did. I have two clips in the center that did not fully go in. I had all the doors closed when I did this side, and that was the mistake because I could not see if the clips were all the way pushed in. One the other side with the doors opened, I was able to do it without any issues by myself.

I am going to try and fix the first side soon


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dubcc14 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Did you do the install yourself? Has anybody posted a DIY on the installation of the Gold Coast Kit?


It's pretty self explanatory for the sides & instructions are included

Remove the stock skirts _(Breaking the clips essentially since they're a one way clip--meaning it won't come out in one piece. The rest of the clip that breaks off just stays inside the hole/body)_
Make sure all the holes are clear of the rubber grommet & clip
Swap a couple pieces from the OEM sides (in the instructions)
Slide the clips into the new side skirt
Snap the new sides into the body (doors open does help!)
You're done

The front I've never done.....but it just gets held on with adhesive


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's pretty self explanatory for the sides & instructions are included
> 
> Remove the stock skirts _(Breaking the clips essentially since they're a one way clip--meaning it won't come out in one piece. The rest of the clip that breaks off just stays inside the hole/body)_
> Make sure all the holes are clear of the rubber grommet & clip
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

*Effective today, August 23, 2013....VW has discontinued the painted pieces for the CC. Sorry, but will no longer be able to offer this pricing any longer. We will be able to get primered pieces. *
*Any orders placed prior to today will be filled!!*


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *Effective today, August 23, 2013....VW has discontinued the painted pieces for the CC. Sorry, but will no longer be able to offer this pricing any longer. We will be able to get primered pieces. *
> *Any orders placed prior to today will be filled!!*


wow, that sucks. if i knew i would of ordered


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *Effective today, August 23, 2013....VW has discontinued the painted pieces for the CC. Sorry, but will no longer be able to offer this pricing any longer. We will be able to get primered pieces. *
> *Any orders placed prior to today will be filled!!*


I guess this is getting crossed of my list of stuff to do in the future. A little earlier warning would have been nice though


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

munnarg said:


> I guess this is getting crossed of my list of stuff to do in the future. A little earlier warning would have been nice though


When I had the ebay side skirts (I now have OEM GC skirts), to get them prepper, primed and painted I had quotes that ranged about $125-175 per side. So if the primed pieces are pretty inexpensive from keffer you still can get the GC side skirts no problem for very competitive price. You just need to extra work yourself to get them painted. And hopefully a body shop/painter turn around is faster. So this could actually save you more money and make this happen faster. Just saying. I am sure same thing for rest of the GC kit.


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Effective today, August 23, 2013....VW has discontinued the painted pieces for the CC. Sorry, but will no longer be able to offer this pricing any longer. We will be able to get primered pieces. *
> *Any orders placed prior to today will be filled!!*


You're kidding right? If I knew this I would have ordered before this...

Any other places that have left over painted pieces in stock? Looking to get a full kit, front, sides, and trunk lip for a candy white CC


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Wow that sucks. 

What are the prices now than since unpainted?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Wow that sucks.
> 
> What are the prices now than since unpainted?


Poor Ivan  huh


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Stero1D 

Sux bro i pmd a month or so ago and nothing and now no warning or anything. don't want to pay 700 plus on unpainted sides :facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

pandavw86 said:


> You're kidding right? If I knew this I would have ordered before this...
> 
> Any other places that have left over painted pieces in stock? Looking to get a full kit, front, sides, and trunk lip for a candy white CC


I will try to get an small window to play additional orders on Monday, but there are n guarantees...look for an update. If I do get a window, it will be small, so you will have to act fast. 
To my knowledge, noone stocks the painted pieces.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I will try to get an small window to play additional orders on Monday, but there are n guarantees...look for an update. If I do get a window, it will be small, so you will have to act fast.
> To my knowledge, noone stocks the painted pieces.


Definetly interested, also what would be the total with rear lip spoiler?


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Pm'd


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

forgive my ignorance but is this basically what's on the 2010 Lux? It doesn't look much different, at least to my eye, but they're may be subtle differences or am I just totally missing something?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Mr_Jones said:


> forgive my ignorance but is this basically what's on the 2010 Lux? It doesn't look much different, at least to my eye, but they're may be subtle differences or am I just totally missing something?


The body kit adds side skirts and a front lip to the car. There is also a trunk lid spolier that is offered.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Any news on the discount pricing, Bud? 

my buddy really wants it....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

*UPDATE 08/29/2013*

*I will be able to order side skirts and trunk spoilers only. I am trying to finalize the window, but this will probably only be open for a week or so. If you are interested, do not wait. *
*Prices are:*

*Sides $577.50*
*Rear Spoiler $352.50*


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *UPDATE 08/29/2013*
> 
> *I will be able to order side skirts and trunk spoilers only. I am trying to finalize the window, but this will probably only be open for a week or so. If you are interested, do not wait. *
> *Prices are:*
> ...


Pm'd, 

I'm in... For sides and the rear spoiler painted... Can I also add a primered front spoiler too? Just want to be sure you got my PM


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just want to be sure you take my money before this deal is finished


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The body kit adds side skirts and a front lip to the car. There is also a trunk lid spolier that is offered.


Ahhhh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *UPDATE 08/29/2013*
> 
> *I will be able to order side skirts and trunk spoilers only. I am trying to finalize the window, but this will probably only be open for a week or so. If you are interested, do not wait. *
> *Prices are:*
> ...


Will you still be doing free shipping on the primered front lip?


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

How do we order? Through the website?


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

pandavw86 said:


> How do we order? Through the website?


Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, the window is open and I can place orders. Looks like it will be open for a couple of weeks. You can place your orders through the site. We will only be able to get sides and trunk lid spoilers. Unfortunately, we can no longer get front lips, painted or primered.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Still able to get side skirts and rear trunk spoilers in color. Sorry, no fronts.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Still able to get side skirts and rear trunk spoilers in color. Sorry, no fronts.


Lc9x im interested on side skirts do u shipp to canada toronto?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Lc9x im interested on side skirts do u shipp to canada toronto?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


I can ship to Canada, but I can't offer the free shipping. The side skirts would probably be close to $150.00 in shipping cost because of the size. How close are you to the border?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I can ship to Canada, but I can't offer the free shipping. The side skirts would probably be close to $150.00 in shipping cost because of the size. How close are you to the border?


1:30 h


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

talja10 said:


> 1:30 h
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


From buffalo niagara falls


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

talja10 said:


> From buffalo niagara falls
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Know anyone in the states that would let you ship it to their house? Drive down and install, drive back...saves freight and duties/brokerage fees.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Know anyone in the states that would let you ship it to their house? Drive down and install, drive back...saves freight and duties/brokerage fees.


Not close enough to be worth.boston,ny,and ohio 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

talja10 said:


> Not close enough to be worth.boston,ny,and ohio
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


Sent you a PM


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sent you a PM


Pm replied 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> $525.00 for the front
> $577.50 for the sides


how much for the front and sides together packaged deal?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> how much for the front and sides together packaged deal?


lmao man.... they dnt do packages, its oem stuff... ur package deal would be 1102.50 USD


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

how much would it be for sides and rear lip spoiler shipped to 92821?
can they still be painted?
thank you


----------



## YYZ_CC (Aug 10, 2014)

How much front and sides in mettalic brown 2010 to Canada?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Still for sale? PM me if so.


----------

